# pantallas de led



## filip (Oct 22, 2007)

hola amigos soy nuevo en el foro me gustaria que me enviaran información de como armar una pantalla de led  para mostrar publicidad,videos para moctrar imagenes  que circuito utilizar  cantidad de3 leds etc   se le agradese mucho por la información


----------



## totung (Abr 22, 2008)

mmm puedes usar un LED RGB en estos bienen los 3 colores primarios y los puedes mezcar como gustes solo recuerda que sean los de 4 pines y despues de eso solo necesitas un decodificador de Video nada mas :S


----------



## cooperharris (Abr 22, 2008)

bueno   tampoco esperes una gran resolucion en  video! jeje, pero aca esta lo que estas  buscando   http://www.ucontrol.com.ar/wiki/index.php?title=Funcionamiento_de_una_matriz_de_LEDs


saludos


----------



## wacalo (May 12, 2008)

Yo hice algo sobre eso usando un micro de 8 bits de Atmel.
La plaqueta controladora consta de un Micro, 32Kb de RAM, 32 Kb de ROM, un RTC ( si  deseas tener hora y fecha), una bateria (tipo coin cell de 3.3Volts), un conector DIN para conectar un teclado tipo PC para la programación, un chip RS232 (para la comunicación con la PC) algunos capacitores y transistores para la etapa de salida.
Para el letrero necesitas displays de leds. Mi diseño es de 16 caracteres (o sea 96 columnas) y 7 filas pues cada caracter básico podés formarlo como una matriz de 7x5 puntos, por eso necesitas 96 columnas para 16 caracteres, pues cada caracter necesita 5 puntos + uno de separación ( osea 16 x 6 = 96).
Yo usé displays de 8x8 (de kingbrigth), cada display está controlado por un latch (373) y un registro de desplazamiento (serie/paralelo) (164).
Los datos salen del Micro serialmente y el registro 164 lo transformadorrma a serie, luego los latches los mandan a los displays en forma paralela. Por supuesto que otras 7 patas del micro se encargan de "barrer" las 7 filas del letrero.
Espero que te sea de utilidad.

Saludos
wacalo


----------



## lito01 (Jun 6, 2008)

hola amigos a mi me dejaron un trabajo de desplazar mensaje sen una matriz de leds me imagino son dos matrices de 7x5 peor sin microcontroladores solo con memorias ya sea ram o eeprom a ver si alguien me uede ayudar a hacerla .gracias de antemano por la respuestas a darme ok.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 10, 2008)

Primero debes conocer el display, columnas/filas
Mira esto, para ver como van los diodos.
http://www.futurlec.com/LED/LEDM57R.shtml

Con una resistencia de unos 680-1k haz pruebas, pones una columna a masa y con la resistencia vas encendiendo led's.

Lo ideal seria utilizar una eprom, pero en fin  tambien se puede hacer con una ram

Basicamente se trada de cuardar dos datos en la ram:

Columnas led : A0-A4
Filas en formato binario:A5-A7

El funcionamiento es el siguiente:

Los datos A0-A4 los enviamos a la columna
Los datos  A5-A7 lo enviamos a un decodificador para que SOLO alimente a una FILA

Recuerda como funcionaban:

000     00000001
001     00000010
010     00000100
011     00001000
.....      ..............

Esto es lo que nos interesa, pero si miras en el manual TTL sale invertido.


Como es una practica para el cole no utilizaremos ni buffer ni transistores de potencia, ppero en la practica seria necesario poder suministrar unos 20mA por led con seguridad (debes añadirlo en el informe)

El 555 Genera la señal de reloj

El contador esta dividido en dos partes, los bits A0-A3 siempre debes estar en la RAM
Los A4-A12 depende como quieras que te funcione el programa de mensajes.
Ademas tomando uno de estos bits nos permitira hacer el reset del contador,


La pila y los diodos nos permiten que la memoria se comporte como una "ROM". Esto es muy practico, si no te da tiempo para entregar al dia siguiente mantiene los datos.
La salida de los diodos SOLO alimenta a la RAM, el resto de piezas va DIRECTAMENTE A LA FUENTE.

Para programar la ram necesitaras interruptores dip y un antirebote mucha paciencia.
Se conectan directamente a D0-d7 y unas resistencia a positivo.
Otro interruptor debe permitirte governar W/R, CS siempre a masa.
Desconectas el 555 o mejor mira si es facil reconvertirlo en estable y te ahorras problemas (ese  esquema del pulsador en la patilla 2 del 555)
Otro pulsador para el reset del contador.




Ya tienes faena:
Identificar pines de la matriz de led
Buscar un contador 4 o mas bits
Buscar un decodificador y mirar si es necesario negarlo


----------



## lito01 (Jun 10, 2008)

hola bueno hoy lo hare mañana  te dire como me fue ok.gracias dime tengo el decodificador 74ls 154 peor tiene solo 4 bits de entradas pero para las columnas nesecito 5 como lo haria


----------



## lito01 (Jun 10, 2008)

hola alli te dejo el decodficador para para las columnas peor como hago porq son 5en las columnas espeor me puedas ayudar.gracias


----------



## lito01 (Jun 10, 2008)

y dime cual sera la velocidad del 555.........la ves pasada vi q proponias como minimo 400hz esta  bien o no.pucha mejor utilizare eprom por esto de las ram mucho problemas tengo  peor en fin .


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 10, 2008)

Vamos por pasos, como te imaginas no te lo voy hacer todo, tampoco me lo has pedido, pero si te guiare para ir lo mas rapido posible y con pocos fallos.

Por favor leelo despacio, todo lo que necesitas saber suelo ponerlo. Y si no lo pongo es para no liarlo y en su momento te lo comentare.


Por ahora ataca el tema display y decodificador, despues  ya seguiremos, OK

Como la memoria tiene 8bits y el display tiene muchas mas patillas, pues hacemos trucos.

El decodificador SOLO debe alimentar UNA FILA, con estre truco solo necesitamos 3 bits para controlar 8 columnas.

El 74154 te sirve, solo necesitas ABC y 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7, las salidas las dejas bolando y D=G1=G2=0


Debes hacer el montaje que te he propuesto en una protoboar por ejemplo.
(las resistencias pueden ser de 330-1k y distintas, solo es para las pruebas y los interruptores puentes)

Para probar haz lo siguiente:
Todos los interruptores/puentes de la izquierda a masa.
Veras que con los interruptores de la derecha puedes controlar los led superiores.
Si abres un interruptor de la izquierda veras que automaticamente cambias de linea.

Fijate bien los niveles logicos que necesitas ya que son los que deberas pones en la eprom.


----------



## lito01 (Jun 10, 2008)

bueno gracia shoy mismo lo hare bueno me amanecere aca en peru la hora esta retrazada con respecto a ti ......bueno mañana mismo te dare los resultados y posteare el diagrama com tods pines de lo q hice ok ..........gracias en verdad jejejej.........otra vez-


----------



## lito01 (Jun 10, 2008)

este amigo ago mas no te molestes adelnate pusistes q era una practica para el cole peor bueno no es asi yo estudio electrotecnia y es un trabajo de fi de semestre jejeje.gracias ..por la yuda q das.......


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 11, 2008)

lito01 TIRON DE OREJAS, escribe bien, no te saltes letras, estos dos  ultimos post los releido dos veces para medio entender.

Recuerda que la calidad de la respuesta es proporcional a la calidad de  la pregunta.

Un saludo y buenas noches.


----------



## lito01 (Jun 11, 2008)

hola sorry por no escribir bien.jeje tu sabes la preocupacion jeje.este me salio el trabajito q me salistes claro tuve q poner inversores en la salida del decodificador ......este q mas hago ----------ayuda amigo tiopepe123.
gracias


----------



## lito01 (Jun 11, 2008)

hola tiopepe alli esta lo q hice bueno me salio ....bien .. claor tuve q utilizar los inversones.........bueno lo q se  verifico fue lo sgte.....cuando pongo a tierra los interruptores  de la izquierda se enciende toda la pantalla..y cuando ingreso datos binarios  .por ejemplo un uno en binario se apaga  la primera fila y asi sucesivamente hasta la septima fila y con los interruptores de la derecha puedo apagar las columnas..espeor asi sea.............gracias y dime q mas puedo hacer .-
pdta: alli te mando la imagen de lo q hice........gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 12, 2008)

Primero debes tener encuenta que puedes tener problemas con la corriente, vamos muy justos , pero como por ahora son pruebas.

Recuerda que para que un led se encienda se necesita mas de 1.8V, no te dejes engañar y si dudas mide con el tester.

Ahora  necesitas contadores, no se lo que tienes, te sirve casi cualquiera,, si tienes un cd4040 por casualidad mejor que mejor.

Pero si tienes de 4 bits o 8 bits tambien te puede servir.

Monta con un 555 un oscilador de 1segundo con un potenciometro para regular la frecuencia, no es importante la frecuencia, mas o menos.

Conecta directamente el contador al display.
En contador tiene las salidas Q0,q1,q2....q12..

q0..q4 directamente al display col1 a col5

q5..q8 directamente al decodificador

q9 al reset

555 a la entrada del contador.


Si todo va bien deberian crear una fila de led, apagarse y la siguiente...



i te sobra tiempo pidele al profe ver el programador de eprom, como debes editar la memoria y dodo eso.


Piensa que una vez te funcione los contadores ya nos liaremos con la eprom.


----------



## lito01 (Jun 12, 2008)

bueno programar una eprom si se pero quieor hacerlo con memorias ram para hacerlo mas interesante  no sè si se podra con ram.....voy armar lo q me dices y si tengo el contador 4040 aunque de todasmanerashareconsultas con el profesor.....tan pronto y lo hago posteo el diagrama de lo q hice ok....grcias siempre.......


----------



## lito01 (Jun 12, 2008)

bueno con respecto a lo q me dices de los leds y lacorriente hoy revisare aunquee trabajado con resistores de 1k y normal de todas maneras revisare ok.......gracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 12, 2008)

Cuando lo tengas mas claro tocara la memoria:

El formato de los datos es el siguiente:
d0 d1 d2 d3 d4            d5 d6 d7
col1...col5                     decoder


Direccion           datos (deben pasarse en hex)
0                       000XXXXX  primera fila   donde XXXXXX son los led a encender
1                       001XXXXX
2                       010XXXXX
3                       011XXXXX
4                       100XXXXX
5                       101XXXXX
6                       110XXXXX ultima fila
Primera pantalla
Esto debes hacerlo a mano, por ejemplo con la calculadora de windows bin->hex
7                       000XXXXX  primera fila   donde XXXXXX son los led a encender
8                       001XXXXX
9                       010XXXXX
A                       011XXXXX
B                       100XXXXX
C                      101XXXXX
D                      110XXXXX ultima fila

segundo frame


Un detalle que puede que nos interese, hay un bit que sobra en el decoder,el bit 7, podremos utilizarlo por ejemplo para hacer un reset o alguna otra cosa.
2ff                       111XXXXX  reset de contador , bloqueador,...


POr eso te pedia que si te sobra tiempo testees el programa del programador de eproms.
Debes buscar un EDITOR.  Con ese programa generaras un fichero bin o hex necesario para programar la eprom.
Tambien es interesante ver si el editor permite copiar,pegar y repetir.


----------



## lito01 (Jun 12, 2008)

hola alli te mando el diagrama de lo q hice aunque creo q hice algo incorrecto en el decodificador en las salidas las conecte desde el numero 1 mas no desde el 0 no se si sea correcto o no en todo caso  alli te mando el diagrma   y verificas si esta correcto o es para poner desde  la salida 0 ok..........


----------



## lito01 (Jun 12, 2008)

pucha no puede postearla porq era demasiado grande pero mañana lo hare ok peor aqui te mando lo q fue ok...........
al principio enciende toda la matriz y empieza a desplazarse de izquierda a derecha osea enciende la primera columna de la izquierda hacia la derecha , se va dezplazando hasta la 5 columna  y a si se dezplaza una a una hasta q se prenden todos osea  se desplazan todas las columnas( se encienden) seguidamente hace lo mismo pero ademas se apaga la primera fila y las columnas siguen desplazandose  como al principio ( el mismo procedimiento) acaba y se apaga la segunda fila  y asi sucesivamente hasta  q llega a la 7 fila y empieza el mismo procedimiento de nuevo.espeor me hallas entendido peor ais lo entendi yo ........


----------



## lito01 (Jun 12, 2008)

amigo tiopepe123 me podrias explicar paso a paso esto ultimo q me mandastes de los codigos es q no entiendo mucho ..........voy autilizar por el momento memorias ram especificamente una memoria ram 6116......espeor me ayudes me expliques si es posible detalladamente si no e smucha molestia ok amigo ,gracias mucha sgracias


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 13, 2008)

NOTA: DONDE DIGO COLUMNA/FILA PUEDE ESTAR EQUIVOCADO, tu eres quien lo tiene que tener claro.


Basicamente lo que queria que vieras  como se LLENABA UNICAMENTE una columna, se apagaba y empezaba la siquiente. Esto es lo que debes programar en la memoria.


Como ya tenemos asignados los componentes, deberias postear el esquema, de esta forma podriamos editarlo facilmente. Postealo en jpg y deja espacio entre componentes para digujar a grso modo con el paint.


Conecta el contador a la mas en las direcciones

contador      RAM
q0                A0
Q1               A1
...                 ....
                    wr/R  a un interruptor+resistencia
                    CS=0

modifica el 555 como estable, ese del pulsador en la patilla 2, mira el datasheet.
y le añades un led y lo conectas al contador.

(Recuerda resetear el contador)

Las salidas de la memoria

memoria                 decodificador                   display
D0..D4                                                           col 0..c5
D5..D7                   row1...7

D0..D7        a los pulsadores o dips para programar con resistencias a 5V


----------



## lito01 (Jun 13, 2008)

alli te mando el diagrama aver puedes verificar si voy bien o no.gracias........


----------



## Microwaves (Mar 18, 2009)

Buenas amigos,

estoy buscando montarme una pantallita de leds full colour, y uno de los problemas que me he encontrado es que no entiendo como calcular la medida de luminosidad (NITS) a partir de las microcandelas que me proporcionan los leds.

El problema es que los nits son Candelas por metro cuadrado, y no entiendo como para pantallas de un paso mayor tiene mayor brillo si tienen menos leds por superficie.

A ver si me podeis ayudar, porque me está rayando un monton el tema este.

Gracias.


----------



## shadow_x (May 2, 2009)

a mi me gustaria armar una que mostrara un mensaje proglamable como la fecha, la hora y "laboratorio"


----------



## gallo961 (Nov 23, 2011)

wacalo dijo:


> Yo hice algo sobre eso usando un micro de 8 bits de Atmel.
> La plaqueta controladora consta de un Micro, 32Kb de RAM, 32 Kb de ROM, un RTC ( si  deseas tener hora y fecha), una bateria (tipo coin cell de 3.3Volts), un conector DIN para conectar un teclado tipo PC para la programación, un chip RS232 (para la comunicación con la PC) algunos capacitores y transistores para la etapa de salida.
> Para el letrero necesitas displays de leds. Mi diseño es de 16 caracteres (o sea 96 columnas) y 7 filas pues cada caracter básico podés formarlo como una matriz de 7x5 puntos, por eso necesitas 96 columnas para 16 caracteres, pues cada caracter necesita 5 puntos + uno de separación ( osea 16 x 6 = 96).
> Yo usé displays de 8x8 (de kingbrigth), cada display está controlado por un latch (373) y un registro de desplazamiento (serie/paralelo) (164).
> ...



muy bien necesito ayuda estoy haciendo uno pero con un micro jm60
de 5x55 columnas con 7  registros de corrimiento ls 164  memuestra las letras solo en un registro revueltas y corridas hacia abajo necesito ayuda que utilizo para dividir cada registro y  mostrar una letra en cada uno corrido a la derecha me puede guiar yo le envio el progra en code warrios
gracias


----------

